# Memphis @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / FSO / NBATVHighDef



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

<center> *Home Fortress* 








*VS*









*Memphis Grizzlies (39-29) (17-17 on road) @ Chicago Bulls (37-31) (21-13 at home)









United Center, Monday March 28th, 2005
Memphis @ Chicago 7:30pm	CSN-CHI / FSO / NBATVHighDef*

*<blink>STARTING LINEUPS</blink>*





































*Florida-6'1-WILLIAMS <> Forida-6'8-MILLER <> Purdue-6'8-CARDINAL <> Duke-6'8-BATTIER <> Memphis-6'11-WRIGHT*

*VS* 





































*Duke-6'1-DUHON <> Kansas-6'3-HINRICH <> Duke-6'8-DENG <> El Paso-6'9-DAVIS <> Thornwood-6'11-CURRY*


*<blink>Key Bench Players</blink>*






























*UCLA-6'1-WATSON <> Ball State-6'5-WELLS <> Xavier-6'8-POSEY <> Barca-7'-GASOL*

*---*






























*UConn-6'2-GORDON <> TauCeramica-6'7-NOCIONI <> G'Town-6'9-HARRINGTON <> Dominguez-7'1-CHANDLER*


*Season Series*
@ 
96 - 88
1-0


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

93








105


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

95










88


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

If Gasol ain't playin, we'll win EASILY


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Bendengo - Although I've said it a few times already - Props for the Game thread , you're even getting better at it , great work!!




The ROY said:


> If Gasol ain't playin, we'll win EASILY


Gasol is back already.

Memphis Lost their last game to NO at home (as we managed to do 6 games ago) with JR Smith dropping 33 on them. Hope Ben can do the same.

Bulls 101

Grizs 92

Ben 33 :biggrin:


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

I'll say:

Bulls 92
Grizz 95


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

bullet said:


> Bendengo - Although I've said it a few times already - Props for the Game thread , you're even getting better at it , great work!!


thanks, love to hear it.
i try to improve it were i can.


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

Damn, look at the *** on that sister.
100

Damn, look at the *** on my sister.
96


I second that, Thanks BenDenggo. :biggrin:


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

Hinrich probable....

Eddy's knee????

Luol starting.....


Gasol starting.....


Bulls 102
Grizz 99


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

interesting and timely article today about the bull/grizzly matchup:

(this is one of those 'registration' required sites; the bane of the internet if you ask me!)



> Take off the familiar white, red and black, put on the old Grizzlies uniforms of white, teal, black and red, and you have this season's Chicago Bulls.
> 
> *In some ways tonight at 7:30 when the Grizzlies play at Chicago, they will be looking at a copy of themselves a year ago -- a young, hungry team, with no superstars and much depth, about to shock the rest of the league by making the playoffs.*
> 
> ...






http://www.commercialappeal.com/mca/grizzlies/article/0,1426,MCA_475_3655637,00.html


----------



## HogsFan1188 (Nov 24, 2004)

The ROY said:


> If Gasol ain't playin, we'll win EASILY


That's what every team since mid-January has said.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

HogsFan1188 said:


> That's what every team since mid-January has said.


every team ain't us though...

they don't have ANY ONE that could stop curry or gordon from gettin off...

we'll win


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

78










88

no creativity today .


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*94*








*104*


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

DHarris34Phan said:


>


o my.... that one had me outta my seat :whofarted :jawdrop:


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

Bill Simmons said to make sure to bet on the Bulls in his column today.


----------



## HogsFan1188 (Nov 24, 2004)

Hustle said:


> Damn, look at the *** on that sister.
> 100
> 
> Damn, look at the *** on my sister.
> ...



WTF does that mean???


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Hinrich went out for warmups hammy wasn't feeling good.
Will not start, questionable to play.

Source: Score 670


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

KHinrich12 said:


> Hinrich went out for warmups hammy wasn't feeling good.
> Will not start, questionable to play.
> 
> Source: Score 670


Maybe he will see some limited time


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

Can Comcast Sports Net Go One Day Without Having Technical Difficulties


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

When is Skiles going to insert Deng back into the starting lineup?


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

HogsFan1188 said:


> WTF does that mean???



He's picking the Bulls to win by 3


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

dkg1 said:


> When is Skiles going to insert Deng back into the starting lineup?


When he wakes up from his sleep..
Ever since Skiles lost hinrich the people he puts in when and with certain others doesnt mix. IMO the players have been the reason were on this winning streak

But anyways 

Bulls 400
Grizzles 30 

lol jk Bulls 90 Grizz 85


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

got the nba tv pregame on. much love for deng, gordon and duhon. 

damn our rookies are good!!  

OT: bobcat beating the net at the half 44-40


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

SOOOO I WONDER WHOS STARTING?

NOOOOOOO DAMNIT NOOOOOO ITS PIKE

DENG > PIKE


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

This Is The Worst Starting 5 We've Put Out All Season

Go Bench Players!


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Umm can anyone else actually hear our announcers?
****in Comcast.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

....and once again the nation is treated to the commentary stylings of tomandred on nba tv. 

eddy! throwin' it down!


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

KHinrich12 said:


> Umm can anyone else actually hear our announcers?
> ****in Comcast.


Comcast blows period.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

No announcers here on Comcast. It's nice. You can hear the game audio fine and can hear what Skiles yells a bit better. This is okay.


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

Curry blocked by Battier, Offensive Board by Battier.. layup Battier.. damn..


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

jnrjr79 said:


> No announcers here on Comcast. It's nice. You can hear the game audio fine and can hear what Skiles yells a bit better. This is okay.


I kinda like it then i can have my own commentary. When they start to piss me off i just mute it anyway.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

jnrjr79 said:


> No announcers here on Comcast. It's nice. You can hear the game audio fine and can hear what Skiles yells a bit better. This is okay.



I was going to post the same thing. You can actually hear Skiles and the players which to me is better than hearing our two dumb *** announcers.


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

Gordon for three, 11-11


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

dkg1 said:


> I was going to post the same thing. You can actually hear Skiles and the players which to me is better than hearing our two dumb *** announcers.



that's odd. i am getting the comcast feed via nba tv...and unfortunately i can hear them just fine. 

hey bulls fans!


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Umm, what in hell.
Twice now I have heard fans singing childrens songs.

"ABC's"
"Wheels on the Bus"


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

curry makes two at the line, 13-11
shooting foul on chandler
wright makes 1 of 2 (4 points for the game)
deng misses jumper, def rbd cardinal
1st foul on curry


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

dkg1 said:


> I was going to post the same thing. You can actually hear Skiles and the players which to me is better than hearing our two dumb *** announcers.



If you listen veeeeeery closely you can occasionally hear Dore's voice getting picked up on the courtside mics, but i can't make out anything he's saying. it's heaven.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

Nice, deng gets the rebound and goes to the other said of the floor and banks it in off the glass.


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

Battier makes two from the line
Duhon for three! assist deng (1)
jwill misses 3, boarded by deng
deng hits a jumper.. 18-14


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

7-0 run


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

holy smokes. nice alley oop!


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

God, comcast sucks donkey balls.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

jnrjr79 said:


> If you listen veeeeeery closely you can occasionally hear Dore's voice getting picked up on the courtside mics, but i can't make out anything he's saying. it's heaven.


exactly! i could handle this every game. the bench guys look good so far. hopefully that means a lot less pike


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

YearofDaBulls said:


> God, comcast sucks donkey balls.




you act like not hearing doerr and kerr is a bad thing...


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

AHAHAHAAHGHGHGGHGAHAGHGAAHGGHGAHGAGHGHGH!!!!!!!!!!

Dore returns mid-sentence.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

dkg1 said:


> you act like not hearing doerr and kerr is a bad thing...


Exactly, it's not like they are telling us anything we don't already know.


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

chandler with the dunk, assist from deng.. nice.. cardinal makes a jumper..


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Ok, now my picture went out for a second and then came back with no audio. Now audio is back. Comcast is having a great night. Total pros. Why not just send me smoke signals?


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

Am i the only one that thinks othella can get to the line better than anyone?


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

othella working hard in the post and on the boards.. gets rewarded with two free throws. 24-18.. oh bonzi for 2.. gordon for 2.. cardinal for 3.. damn that hurts


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

jnrjr79 said:


> Ok, now my picture went out for a second and then came back with no audio. Now audio is back. Comcast is having a great night. Total pros. Why not just send me smoke signals?


 Now that was funny haha


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Tyson Chandler has the worst hands in the league.... he fumbles so many passes.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

qwerty said:


> Am i the only one that thinks othella can get to the line better than anyone?


Chandler: 272 FTA, 329 FGA, 82.6%
Harrington: 143 FTA, 309 FGA, 46.3%
Curry: 309 FTA, 711 FGA, 43.5%
Nocioni: 187 FTA, 463 FGA, 40.4%

Not even close in terms of % of FTA per FGA, but he is second on the team. Curry is fairly close at third


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

I'm starting to feel more and more comfortable with pargo out there.. if his shot is going hes definitely an asset.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Dore commenting that Stromile Swift "has not panned out whatsoever."


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

Rhyder said:


> Chandler: 272 FTA, 329 FGA, 82.6%
> Harrington: 143 FTA, 309 FGA, 46.3%
> Curry: 309 FTA, 711 FGA, 43.5%
> 
> Not even close in terms of % of FTA per FGA, but he is second on the team. Curry is fairly close at third


Seems to me though if we need a player to go to the line he is the one to give it to. He is very good at getting players in the air and slapping his wrists on the way up. Chandler and curry usually get fouled on put backs.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

qwerty said:


> Seems ti me though if we need a player to go to the line he is the one to give it to. He is very good at getting players in the air and slapping his wrists on the way up. Chandler and curry usually get fouled on put backs.


In terms of a veteran presence knowing how to get to the line, I agree he is above Chandler. In terms of production, no. I'd say more of Chandler's FTA are from driving to the basket and going up strong, whereas Othella is better at drawing the foul on a jumper.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Tom and Johnny gone again. Hilarity continues...


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

jnrjr79 said:


> Tom and Johnny gone again. Hilarity continues...


They are back yet again.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

stands packed with church mice again


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

fleetwood macbull said:


> stands packed with church mice again


Come see Earl Watson and the Memphis Grizzlies battle the Bulls.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

WILL they figure out how to stop Bonzi from posting up?


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

Rhyder said:


> Come see Earl Watson and the Memphis Grizzlies battle the Bulls.


thats not what they said was it??.. i hope not..


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

fleetwood macbull said:


> WILL they figure out how to stop Bonzi from posting up?


Will they figure out how to stop Eddy from posting up?

:biggrin:


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

With that nocioni jumper.. the bulls are up 39-32 with 4:55 remaining in the 2nd.. not bad at all.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

i love the energy eddy is playing with


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

Pau Gasol: "i got paid"


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

fleetwood macbull said:


> WILL they figure out how to stop Bonzi from posting up?


 I've seen a whole season of opposing guards posting up our little guys am I'm still not sure if it is a large defensive problem. Opposing guards are just not good enough with their backs to the basket to consistently exploit the mismatch. Its almost as if teams get taken out of the flow of their offense because they try so to force it to their guards down low. On the flip side, while it may not be a problem in the regular season, I'm not looking forward to battling teams in the playoffs with big guards. Our opposition will get a full 4-7 games to learn how to exploit our size problem.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

ballafromthenorth said:


> thats not what they said was it??.. i hope not..


No, but that has been the marketing trend this season. See a player of xyz team battle the Bulls... :curse:


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

wow, curry with 13.. I'm liking the energy.. as dkg1 said. 42-36 after gasol hits for 2.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Ben Gordon Just made 3 bad plays in a row....... :curse:

Edit: And it looks like he has found the skiles doghouse as a result......


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

Noc having a good night

Noc Scoring again


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

NOCE! :clap:


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

Nocioni! 4-4 and a block.. awesome


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

senor coffee!!! 

:rbanana:


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

Finger roll by nocioni to make it 46-40.


Nocioni with a another layup but misses it then chandler tips it in. 48-40.

Goaltending by curry to make it 48-42.

Pargo with a three to make it 51-42.


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

Pargo for THREE ! 51-42 bulls.. 4th assist for duhon i believe.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

I've been thinking this for a while, but I feel after watching tonights game that I have no choice but to say it. Ben Gordon has been playing like his name is Dejuan Wagner. Yuck.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Pargo's really stepped it up in Kirk's absense. Looking more and more like what we saw last year. 2-2 for 5 pts, 3 assists and only 1 turnover in 9 1st half minutes.


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

SPMJ said:


> Pargo's really stepped it up in Kirk's absense. Looking more and more like what we saw last year. 2-2 for 5 pts, 3 assists and only 1 in 9 1st half minutes.


true but i still hate pargo


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

shagmopdog said:


> true but i still hate pargo


Why?


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

The Krakken said:


> I've been thinking this for a while, but I feel after watching tonights game that I have no choice but to say it. Ben Gordon has been playing like his name is Dejuan Wagner. Yuck.


Blasphemy! :grinning:


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

SPMJ said:


> Why?


Well Its seems with the exception of this game hes usually cold and will get you no more than 5-6 pts and he usually has trouble setting up the offense. He was being sold as "instant offense" which he is not because hes goes though too many highs and lows (cant think of the word for that). I just overall dont like the look of things when hes on the court, but on the other hand we dont have another gaurd so i guess were stuck with pargo (I dont consider pike a gaurd by anymeans either)


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

The Krakken said:


> I've been thinking this for a while, but I feel after watching tonights game that I have no choice but to say it. Ben Gordon has been playing like his name is Dejuan Wagner. Yuck.


Great to see you here.

Damn, Eddy Curry is 1 rebound away from having just played a picture-perfect first half. He ran the floor well, he went to the hole strong on offense, he helped on defense with one particularly great play on a goaltend. Since he came back from the hammy, he has been a different player. 

And this is the longest I've ever seen Eddy string together a stretch of good, strong, agressive games in a row. I hope he was listening when JR and Skiles poo-pood the max idea, maybe he has realized that he can still earn the max if he plays like this through the playoffs. If he keeps playing like this, we are going to be very hard for *anyone* to beat.

Tyson has been outstanding as well. He has 9 boards in 17 minutes, the Grizz have 18 in 120 minutes. 

I can't wait until Nocioni gets comfortable on offense, and we start seeing a player with his defense, rebounding and hustle scoring like this on a regular basis. 

Gordon has been a little out of control at times, but 3-7 shooting with 1 turnover isn't as bad as it looked like he played.

Pargo has been very good, and Duhon has been the same old Duhon.

If we keep playing at this level, they don't have a chance of winning.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Eddy = unstoppable


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

Holy Eddy! :clap:


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

Curry 4 points already in the quarter.. er.. 6 now?? dang..


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

Theres no way we let Curry walk.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

EDDY  :banana: :clap:


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

Eddy having his way with them like a Chinese comfort woman

Pau Gasol: "i got paid"


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

YearofDaBulls said:


> Theres no way we let Curry walk.


Especially after he has picked up his D a lot and his rebounds the last few games have also been a nice suprise


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

bullsville said:


> Great to see you here.


I couldn't stay away.......


----------



## HogsFan1188 (Nov 24, 2004)

The Grizzlies have no1 that can match up with Curry. :curse:


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

E 
D
D
Y


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

OMG Eddy is straight up dominating.


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

Do you guys think Duhon should work on his jumper and then use that more in games?

Man are we dominating the boards hard or what?
We look like we really want this one


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Eddy Curry is Killin em.

The best part of it was, after he got 6 straight pts. The first person out to greet him and high 5 him was Skiles.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Anyone see that pure hustle by Duhon and Noc for the save?


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

That was a great pass to AD. I didn't know EC could do that..... :clap:


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Eddy makes a sweet move to his left, then runs down the court pointing at his left hand getting a kick out of it. Nice.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

Wow, Eddy is putting on a clinic. 

He's worked his way to a max contract and I don't mind.


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

"Thats a pretty pass" -Johnny Redd

Lol i think thats great for some reason


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

Pike gets into the action.. we are playing extremely well, and curry is definitely deserving of the credit.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

sp00k said:


> He's worked his way to a max contract and I don't mind.


Assuming this statement to be accurate, that is what we all wanted to see.

Winning cures all.

The best part is with the new proposed CBA, contract lengths should be shortened to 5 years from 7 (resigning with your own team). A 5-year near max or max deal sounds a lot better than a 7-year one.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

*OT McGrady's got 30 pts(11-13 FG) in the first half against the Jazz . Rockets up 14.*


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

sp00k said:


> Wow, Eddy is putting on a clinic.
> 
> He's worked his way to a max contract and I don't mind.


with that defense, hell yeah, i don't know about Max, but with this effort?

anyways, if he can go left like that too, wow. Just get on the glass a little more and thats cool


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

SPMJ said:


> *OT McGrady's got 30 pts(10-13 FG) in the first half against the Jazz . Rockets up 14.*


I hope he gets 60 tonight.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Ben's now missed his last 4 shots


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

2 of them were forced shots. I'm not worried about it.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

crowd partying as though it was 5:50 AM after they been out all night and ready to pass out


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

Tyson!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

We need to find tyson more minutes.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Two quick threes for Gordon.


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

Gordon heating up!


----------



## MGoBlue4 (Nov 6, 2003)

This team is so fun to watch, they work so hard! Kudos to Scott Skiles.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

fleetwood macbull said:


> crowd partying as though it was 5:50 AM after they been out all night and ready to pass out


LOL!! You really hate our crowd, don't you.... :angel:


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

OT

Final
Dallas 95
Detroit 88

:banana: 

(go Portland)


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

I don't mind that tyson is not a good Jumpshooter, but MY GOD he's aweful at finishing around the basket.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

qwerty said:


> We need to find tyson more minutes.


We can give Deng or Nocioni some shooting guard minutes from Ben's stash and then we can give TC some more minutes.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

Don't want to jinx us, but will this be 4 in a row without Kirk?


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Adrian Griffen, your shooting privileges have been revoked.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Here is a gem from one of the Bulls radio announcers.

"3 for Wells, but its not enough because too much of Curry, Nocioni....Chandler....Gordon....too much Bulls"


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Eddy with the ESPN NBA 2K5 block. :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

sp00k said:


> Don't want to jinx us, but will this be 4 in a row without Kirk?



Ssshshhhhhh.....dont bring out the clowns please.. :curse:


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I'm ready for Kirk to come back as long as he doesn't go jacking up 15 shots at a low percentage again. But seriously, I have had enough of Ben Gordons ****ty play.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Implement the offense quicker ben....


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

I like how were feeling the need to pound teams now. Like how the announcers are upset they just got only 11 pts down


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

sloth said:


> I'm ready for Kirk to come back as long as he doesn't go jacking up 15 shots at a low percentage again. But seriously, I have had enough of Ben Gordons ****ty play.


What are you talking about. His play has not been ****ty at all tonight.

Edit: That was a bad shot. He's taken a couple of those tonight.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

sloth said:


> I'm ready for Kirk to come back as long as he doesn't go jacking up 15 shots at a low percentage again. But seriously, I have had enough of Ben Gordons ****ty play.


yeah, cause, like, that's _all_ kirk does. 




but as long as you're ready. :wink:


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

Dear God, 8 points? Bet Griff misses at least one.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

Bring in Deng (to guard Bonzi) and Noc (to guard Battier) please.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Adrian Griffin was able to get all the way to the basket just now, because BG's man refused to leave him to help. Those are the kinds of things that don't show up in a statsheet.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Bonzi is like one of the coolest names EVER.....


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Man, even Tom and John's commentary tonight is totally lethargic. Normally whenever the Bulls are winning, Dore acts like he's 9 and it's 6:00 on Christmas morning.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

The Krakken said:


> Adrian Griffin was able to get all the way to the basket just now, because BG's man refused to leave him to help. Those are the kinds of things that don't show up in a statsheet.


 Are suggesting that you can make a positive contribution without it showing up in the stat sheet? Surely you jest...

:cheers:


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

sp00k said:


> Don't want to jinx us, but will this be 4 in a row without Kirk?


for most teams fans, it would be an opportunity to rejoice and be happy. For Bulls fans...its a chance to point out how much one of our players sucks :laugh:


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Rhyder said:


> Bring in Deng (to guard Bonzi) and Noc (to guard Battier) please.


didn't deng injure his ribs?


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

sloth said:


> didn't deng injure his ribs?


I missed that.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

sidenotes:

a) something disturbing about a ducati motorcycle promotion considering the franchise's bad luck with jay's accident.

is that just me? 

b) has mike fratello "had work done"? you know, around the eyes?


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

y the hell is Griffin still in?


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

mizenkay said:


> sidenotes:
> 
> a) something disturbing about a ducati motorcycle promotion considering the franchise's bad luck with jay's accident.
> 
> ...


 Yes on both counts.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

well thank goodness the crowd is exited now that the Bulls need a lift


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

mizenkay said:


> b) has mike fratello "had work done"? you know, around the eyes?


I don't know, but he seems to be decidedly more creepy-looking now than he used to be, and I don't think it's just the new haircut.


----------



## bigdbucks (Jun 7, 2002)

Rhyder said:


> I missed that.


how did he do that? when? was it serious? just wondering...thanks!


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Geez. You'd think we'd have learned not to leave Bonzi open today.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

bigdbucks said:


> how did he do that? when? was it serious? just wondering...thanks!


 Hurt his wrist, not ribs.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

Closing out the Indiana game and this one should be proof enough that we need Kirk.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

sp00k said:


> Yes on both counts.



thank you and _thank you!_


wtf...4 point game...deathly quiet.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

We always have to make it interesting after getting a big lead.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

****ing Christ, we're going to lose this game if we don't make something happen.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Ugh. Can't score and can't defend. Bad combo.

We need a super-active Eddy Curry in the post right now. Enough of settling for jump shots. We need to go with something of a higher percentage chance of success.


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

This is ridiculous.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Everything is all perimeter... go down to Eddy dammit.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

uh, we have two 7 foot tall post players, can we throw it into the post once in awhile?


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

jnrjr79 said:


> I don't know, but he seems to be decidedly more creepy-looking now than he used to be, and I don't think it's just the new haircut.



lol. you could fly to persia on a rug like that!!!!


and :yes: we could use a little kirk right about NOW!


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

dkg1 said:


> uh, we have two 7 foot tall post players, can we throw it into the post once in awhile?


Especially with them playing small.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

Into Eddy and something good happens.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

i think this quarter has exposed the bulls on the perimeter somewhat. the grizz are overplaying gordon, running 2-3 defenders at him daring the likes of griffin, nocioni, pargo and duhon to beat them and they can't hit crap


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

dkg1 said:


> i think this quarter has exposed the bulls on the perimeter somewhat. the grizz are overplaying gordon, running 2-3 defenders at him daring the likes of griffin, nocioni, pargo and duhon to beat them and they can't hit crap


It just exposes how low of a basketball iq Gordon has. You have a 7'4" player and a 7'1" player in the post, what is so hard about the concept of pass it into the ****ing post.


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

at least we're hitting our foul shots right now..


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Is the most quiet you have ever seen the United Center -- I mean seriously. Get these people some caffeine.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

Whoa, unless we've gone on to some new measuring scale, the Bulls don't have a 7'4" player.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

sloth said:


> It just exposes how low of a basketball iq Gordon has. You have a 7'4" player and a 7'1" player in the post, what is so hard about the concept of pass it into the ****ing post.


Gordon's not the only player on the floor who could be dishing it to Eddy. 

By the way, easy on the heights there. I don't think we are actually rocking a 7'4'' and a 7'1'' player at the moment.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

sloth said:


> It just exposes how low of a basketball iq Gordon has. You have a 7'4" player and a 7'1" player in the post, what is so hard about the concept of pass it into the ****ing post.


Smart play by Ben to pull the ball out and run some clock. Good play by Battier saved the posession.

I agree, Ben's floor game has not been good at all since Hinrich has been out.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

sloth said:


> It just exposes how low of a basketball iq Gordon has. You have a 7'4" player and a 7'1" player in the post, what is so hard about the concept of pass it into the ****ing post.



if you and i know it you would think they would be trying to dump it down low more


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Still up 4. A couple of stops and this'll be another quality victory against a great opponent that's finally at full strength.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

By the way, that's three times in a row feeding Eddy in the post. His positioning hasn't been good enough to convert it.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

Two big stops!


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls up 4 with 16 seconds left.

No fouls, and get the ball into Ben if they hit their shot.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

Another stop and board by Tyson. Fouled immediately.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

No wonder Ben's shooting % is down. He's triple teamed much of the time.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

D E F E N S E baby! :banana: 

6 in a row moments away!


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Whoa. I just dropped in. Curry with 27 AND 3 BLOCKS?? Tyson with another Double. 

How come Deng hasn't played much? Will Kirk be back soon? I hope he'll play against Charlotte.

Could anyone drop input on how this game is going, and who is and isn't doing well for our team.

Thanks.


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

It seems like Gordon's game suffer most from Kirk's absence. We do need Kirk and Gordon both at the end of game.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

w


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

Good job Tyson. He sinks both FTs.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

I just came back from class... can anyone give a quick recap of the game?


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

Tyson has been doing pretty good on the line lately it seems.. another double double for him.. gotta love it.


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

Hell Yeah!!! another Win for the Bullies!


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

*The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! I LIKE PIE!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **Oh Happy Day! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! Fire Pax! The Bull Wins!!!  :banana: The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wynns!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!!  :banana: The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! Fire Skiles! The Bull Wynns!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *Big Ed Rocks!!! **The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! Othella is the fella!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! Disband the Team! *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wynns!!! * :banana: The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! Hip Hip Hurray!!! The Bull Wins!!! El Torro Esta Triunfo!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *Le Taureau est Victorieux!!! **The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **Das Bulle ist SuperWunderBar!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! YIPEEEE!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wynns!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! Who wins?!?! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! AGgahAghahgagAHHHaggagahgahgghgh!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!!  :banana: The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!!  :banana:

Courtesy of Wynn.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

<marquee>*38!!!!!!!*</marquee>


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

The twin towers have come into their own lately.

6 wins in a row. 2nd biggest streak of the season :clap:


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

great!!! another win......
































another injury


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

How many more games left in the season?


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

who got injured fleet????


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

Deng -wrist


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

mizenkay said:


> sidenotes:
> 
> a) something disturbing about a ducati motorcycle promotion considering the franchise's bad luck with jay's accident.
> 
> is that just me?


It's a subtle reminder... do things "the right way", which includes not riding motorcycles. :biggrin:


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

I was wondering why we weren't going to Eddy at all when Memphis was coming back, and then when he scored after the long drought, NBA-TV posted his stats.

25 points, 4 rebounds

He had no rebounds in the second half. Personally, I can live with 4 boards when he is giving us 25 points on 10-19 shooting with two blocks.

But do you think Skiles would neglect going inside to Eddy because EC wasn't hitting the boards? I really doubt it, but if so he's got some big huge ones hanging. 

People have accused Skiles of doing crazier things "to make a point", so this shouldn't come as a surprise that it is possible?


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Damn it, Deng is hurt again?! Hopefully it isn't serious.

Good win though. I see Eddy had another solid _offensive_ game.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Killuminati said:


> Damn it, Deng is hurt again?! Hopefully it isn't serious.
> 
> Good win though. I see Eddy had another solid _offensive_ game.


I'm not getting the emphasis -- Eddy played a fine defensive game as well. At least on my TV.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

Killuminati said:


> Damn it, Deng is hurt again?! Hopefully it isn't serious.
> 
> Good win though. I see Eddy had another solid _offensive_ game.


Actually, Eddy was very active on defense too, I was very impressed. 

And I can live with 4 rebounds as long as he is giving us 25 points and 2 blocks.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

ScottMay said:


> I'm not getting the emphasis -- Eddy played a fine defensive game as well. At least on my TV.


I don't understand why sloth doesn't seem happier- for once, we all finally saw the Eddy he sees every game. :biggrin:


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

bullsville said:


> I was wondering why we weren't going to Eddy at all when Memphis was coming back, and then when he scored after the long drought, NBA-TV posted his stats.
> 
> 25 points, 4 rebounds
> 
> ...


no... if skiles was unhappy with eddy's play he woulda pulled him out.... eddy's defense was fine... it was just that the guards weren't giving him the ball in the 4th and he wasn't getting good position


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> No wonder Ben's shooting % is down. He's triple teamed much of the time.


Great point! With Hinrich out, teams have decided that from the group that consists of Gordon, Duhon, Piatkowski and Pargo, it ain't gonna be Gordon who beats them.

Forget Kirk's shooting percentage. He keeps teams honest on the perimeter and that provides Gordon with better looks.

Once again, excellent point by DaBullz.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

nanokooshball said:


> no... if skiles was unhappy with eddy's play he woulda pulled him out.... eddy's defense was fine... it was just that the guards weren't giving him the ball in the 4th and he wasn't getting good position


Eddy's defense was much better than fine, it was outstanding tonight. 

I really, seriously doubt that what I suggested is true, it was just a strange coincidence that right after he finally scored, they showed that he had no rebounds in the 2nd half. I hadn't even noticed that he had no rebounds in the second half because he was playing so well on defense.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

nanokooshball said:


> no... if skiles was unhappy with eddy's play he woulda pulled him out.... eddy's defense was fine... it was just that the guards weren't giving him the ball in the 4th and *he wasn't getting good position*


Eddy kind of quit fighting and sealing and getting solid position right under the hoop. But in his defense, the whole tenor of the game kind of changed in the fourth quarter.

Also, if Ben is going to be the primary ballhandler, the Bulls need to do a better job of putting him in spots where he can't be so easily double-teamed. 

The corner's a good spot to hang out and wait for Hinrich or Duhon to drive and kick to you, but it's a lousy place to take your dribble.


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

ScottMay said:


> I'm not getting the emphasis -- Eddy played a fine defensive game as well. At least on my TV.


Agreed. Curry played some of the best help defense I've seen from him all season. His defensive rotations were executed with solid anticipation. His one on one defense on Wright was impressive as well. He really moved his feet denying wright a clear path to the basket all night long.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

In the 4 games without Hinrich, Duhon is 6-30 (20.0%)

In the 4 games without Hinrich, Gordon is 20-61 (32.8%)


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

We have 13 games left.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

And let's not forget to give the new Chandler jersey it's props.

We were on a 4-game losing streak when it arrived in the mail, and we are 6-0 since then.

I need to go take it off, it's not getting washed until we lose so I can only wear it during games.

I'm not superstitious, but why take any chances?


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

bullsville said:


> In the 4 games without Hinrich, Duhon is 6-30 (20.0%)
> 
> In the 4 games without Hinrich, Gordon is 20-61 (32.8%)


don't do it 'sville. This only gives the doom and gloomers a reason to come up with there own cherry picked stats
uke:


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

just wanted to drop in and congradulate the Bulls on a good game. It was almost a disasterous ending, but the guys pulled it out. Now if Wash. would do us a favor and lose a freaking game please.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

fleetwood macbull said:


> don't do it 'sville. This only gives the doom and gloomers a reason to come up with there own cherry picked stats
> uke:


We are 4-0 without Hinrich, what more proof do you need that he should be traded? :biggrin:


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

bullsville said:


> In the 4 games without Hinrich, Duhon is 6-30 (20.0%)
> 
> In the 4 games without Hinrich, Gordon is 20-61 (32.8%)


With the poor shooting of Gordon and Duhon lately, it makes it all the more amazing that this team has won 6 in a row. I really can't believe how they've responded to Hinrich's injury. Nonetheless, they won't survive in the playoffs with Captain Kirk. Mark my words.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

yodurk said:


> With the poor shooting of Gordon and Duhon lately, it makes it all the more amazing that this team has won 6 in a row. I really can't believe how they've responded to Hinrich's injury. Nonetheless, they won't survive in the playoffs with Captain Kirk. Mark my words.



this is a well coached team.

and i think you mean _without_ the captain. :wink:


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Wow!

What a run! The TWIN TOWERS. The pillars that prop up the Bulls.

Gordon/Pargo gets old a hurry. Once Duhon came back in we were OK.

The great gamble of drafting 2 high schoolers paying off BIG TIME! Sometimes taking a risk pays off.... even though you have to have some stones.

Go Bulls!

two-fifths of the way to statistical significance!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Officially the HOTTEST team in the league after Denver's loss tonight. 6 wins in a row. The 2nd highest(T-Wolves) have 4 and nobody else has more then 2. We're peaking just at the right time. And its good to see the towers leading the way....just the way it was envisoned to be. It took some time, but we're finally there! :wbanana:


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Also, let's all hope Deng gets back in a hurry. That kid is a stud. We need him.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

> _CHICAGO (AP) -- By the time the Memphis Grizzlies figured how to stop Eddy Curry, it was too late. The Chicago Bulls had built a huge lead and hung on Monday night for their sixth straight win.
> 
> "Unfortunately the damage was done," said Grizzlies forward Shane Battier.
> 
> ...







http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2005/basketball/nba/03/29/bc.bkn.grizzlies.bulls.ap/


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Its an amazing state of affairs with the current Bulls that they are apologizing for only beating the 7th seed in the West by eight points.

Let's hope Deng gets back in a hurry. We sucked without him.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

Did Battier really defend Curry one on one? That's pretty amazing!


----------



## allenive21 (Jul 28, 2002)

The problem with Curry in the 4th quarter was that the Grizz began to front him and whenever the Bulls looked to make an entry pass, they had a weakside defender come over to defend against the lob and this basically ended Curry's production for the night. I attended the game tonight and came away feeling that we played 3 solid quarters and one half-effort quarter in the fourth. We were very lucky that Gasol is nowhere near full strength and hardly played, he really looked out of it on the court when he's usually very consistent. Brian Cardinal played very good defense and hit some nice shots for the Grizz and Bonzi did a very good job of posting up Ben Gordon to cause problems. On the Bulls side, they need to not take shots so early in the shot clock, I know that BG took a couple of shots when there weren't even any other players near the basket.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Curry asked Skiles to take him out so he did but Skiles put him back in later and he couldn't get in position to score as easily against Cardinal. He came out a bit dragging in the fourth since Curry exerted all his energy on both ends of the court in the third. The Grizz went smallball even putting Battier on Curry but since Deng wasn't there (something Skiles wanted to do but Fred Tedeschi - the trainer said no) Skiles stayed big. When asked about Kirk being out Skiles was worried about the Grizz backcourt size with Bonzi.

Skiles comments 1.45mb 3:11 min

Curry comments 438kb 56 min

I think Skiles would be open to get Bonzi if he were available.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Great W and 6th straight!

Any word on Dengs injury??


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

rwj333 said:


> Did Battier really defend Curry one on one? That's pretty amazing!


The amazing thing was we actually went away and quit feeding him the rock for a long stretch while Memphis stormed back. Memphis was running two to three guys at Gordon and we still refused to dump it in to the big guy.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

kukoc4ever said:


> Its an amazing state of affairs with the current Bulls that they are apologizing for only beating the 7th seed in the West by eight points.
> 
> Let's hope Deng gets back in a hurry. We sucked without him.



We're now 15-15 against the West on the year. At least that's what those Fountains of Information for announcers we have said last night.


By the way, I don't care about some of his past problems, Bonzi Well can play on my team anyday. That guy is a ***** to stop!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Now Kirk can sit out the next game, against the Bobcats. Win 7 in a row for us there. Then Kirk comes back for the National TV game against Cleveland. Eddy's going to be motivated for that game to out do Igauskus for how Igauskus simply dominated every Bull downlow throughout the game.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Wow, we're good again.

Go Bulls


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

superdave said:


> Wow, we're good again.
> 
> Go Bulls


Based on the box score and write up, it seems that A Nocioni really came through for us at the end on B. Wells. Am I reading it right?


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Bonzi was abusing our small guards. Just using them. It was nasty.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

kukoc4ever said:


> Bonzi was abusing our small guards. Just using them. It was nasty.


Yeah, he looked unstoppable. Nocioni couldn't handle him either. Like I said earlier, I would love to have him on our team.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

bullet said:


> Great W and 6th straight!
> 
> Any word on Dengs injury??


NBATV reported during highlights of the game that Deng had an X-Ray after the game that came back negative. I'm guessing a sprain is the worst case scenerio. Which hand was it on? I completely missed that during the game.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

Rhyder said:


> NBATV reported during highlights of the game that Deng had an X-Ray after the game that came back negative. I'm guessing a sprain is the worst case scenerio. Which hand was it on? I completely missed that during the game.


yeah, it's a sprain. right hand. deng also told fred his thumb was bothering him too.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Good Hope said:


> Based on the box score and write up, it seems that A Nocioni really came through for us at the end on B. Wells. Am I reading it right?


yes. He was very good from long range and attacked the glass.


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

I was there last night and the place was a tomb. At one point, Curry made a huge block and no one cheered or yelled "Ohhhhhh!" or even seemed to notice. I've sat near large groups of high school or elementary school students in the past...last night I sat in the morgue. It was awful. I got a little carried away and even booed the fans at some point, literally yelling "Booo! The fans suck." I feel like a three year old.

Anyway, I was almost as angry at Gordon last night as Curry. Gordon's defense was horrible--not only was he getting posted, he was trying to compensate by overcomitting on passes and jab steps and would get totally out of position. On offense, there were more than a few occasions where he took early shots or dribbled waaay too much...one play where Curry came out and set a beautiful pick and, rather than pass it off to Eddy when the double team came for the pick-and-roll beauty, Ben dribbled back towards Eddy and tried to split through them all. In other words, he refused to pass and was looking to make a very difficult play. Sigh. 

Curry had fine positino on Battier...Battier was just doing a great job fronting him and bothering the lob, as were the help defenders. It doesn't help that all the lobs were horribly thrown. We didn't make one good entry pass the entire fourth quarter...and Eddy was under the basket the whole time. He even got called for three seconds once out of frustration because he couldn't believe he wasn't getting the ball earlier...


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

BealeFarange said:


> I was there last night and the place was a tomb. At one point, Curry made a huge block and no one cheered or yelled "Ohhhhhh!" or even seemed to notice. I've sat near large groups of high school or elementary school students in the past...last night I sat in the morgue. It was awful. I got a little carried away and even booed the fans at some point, literally yelling "Booo! The fans suck." I feel like a three year old.


Yeah, there was one specific play last night that had me running to bump my "UC" thread, but I got sidetracked somehow. It was that absolutely phenomenal save of a ball headed out of bounds by Duhon. 

Let's see -- a guy does a freaking face plant to save a ball, which leads to another great save and a subsequent basket. A huge hustle play in a big game, and what happens? A murmur here or there and a smattering of applause.

However, I'm happy to note that the fans mustered up the energy to try another wave, and that they made their typical din (assisted by fake crowd noise piped in over the speakers) for the "Noise Meter."

Ugh.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Am impressed with Curry's growth on the court, but more impressed with his apparent growth in handling the media. When baited with: "Do you feel you are unstoppable down low?" Eddy responded: "Anybody can be stopped, but I feel if I can get close enough to the basket I am tough to stop.”

Good job, big Ed!


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Wynn said:


> Am impressed with Curry's growth on the court, but more impressed with his apparent growth in handling the media. When baited with: "Do you feel you are unstoppable down low?" Eddy responded: "Anybody can be stopped, but I feel if I can get close enough to the basket I am tough to stop.”
> 
> Good job, big Ed!



THROW IT DOWN BIG MAN!


----------

